# what to cover up



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hello all hope every body is ok.
just got a question i have wanted to clean my engine bay for a while now but to scared to do it just incase it dosent start again 
i have got 2 pics so can anybody tell me what and if i need to cover any thing up:thumb: and i have got a hose pipe and what cleaning chemicals will i need to do the job:thumb:as i havent a clue
also on the under side of my bonnet its got some carpet like stuff so would just hot soapy water be fine to give that a good cleanwould take it off as it would be much easyer
the 2 pics of my fiesta engine bay
















thanks for any help


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

You could cover the alternator and the spark plug wires next to the zetec logo.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

mortendk would i be right in thinking that i could use a plasic bag to cover up the alternator.
what could i use to cover up the spark plug wires?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

Use some G101 to clean the engine, if your only using a hose to rinse then no real need to cover anything up, just use common sense and dont continually soak the electrics, when its raining water will get through and make the engine wet, the engine electrics are designed to withstand a good deal of water and moisture:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

sorry for all the questioms but where would i buy this g101 from and is there any thing i could buy in halfords to clean and then dress the engine


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

im sure that you would get it from one of the main traders like Polished Bliss delivered to your door mate.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Watch out on the right side of the engine cover where the spark plug leads come from as the Zetec is known for collecting water in the spark plug recess. Can cause misfire headaches.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't cover anything any more and never had a problem


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

bazz said:


> sorry for all the questioms but where would i buy this g101 from and is there any thing i could buy in halfords to clean and then dress the engine


If you PM SueJ in the Autosmart section she will send you the telephone number for your local AutoSmart Franchise.

OR

You can get AS G101 from *Polished Bliss *and *Elite Car care*
Bilt Hamber Surfex HD is also a very good APC

For your engine bay dressing try AG Vinyl and Rubber dressing *(from Halfords)*AG engine and machine cleaner and to clean the engine or Gunk.

OR

Autosmart Finish for engine bay plastics , plastic inner arches , interior, dilute to suit

All great products :thumb:


----------



## CU2MIKE (Jul 28, 2010)

I usually cover up with aluminum foil, it protects sensitive parts from water and you could mold it into whatever shape you want.


----------

